# Blog club!



## LeannePip (28 January 2018)

Thanks to those of you who responded to my other post, I've finally set one up, mainly for me but also want to share the up's down's and everything in between, if you want to follow, here you go:
https://ramblingaboutruby.weebly.com

As discussed it would be great to have a place for everyone to share their blogs so please join in and post your own


----------



## iknowmyvalue (28 January 2018)

How exciting! Ruby is just soooo gorgeous  I will definitely be following! (and I've just followed you on instagram too  ) I might try and start one up when I get the time, more to track my own progress more than anything else


----------



## VRIN (29 January 2018)

An interesting read - well presented and just enough to keep our interest.


----------



## rosiesowner (29 January 2018)

Left a comment on your blog as it is an interesting read! I mainly keep my updates to Instagram and am a frequent poster-mainly about Chilli and our trials and tribulations. My username is harriet_courtney
https://www.instagram.com/harriet_courtney/

I love following other peoples' accounts too.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 January 2018)

Love your blog and beautiful horse. What an amazing few years you have had!

And a good idea to have a thread where people who are interested can follow each others. Is the idea we post a link on this thread whenever we update? 

 I'm a lot older than you but am hoping to make the same sort of journey with my own horse of a lifetime. My blog is  in my signature.


----------



## timbobs (29 January 2018)

Great blog- Ruby is beautiful!

Whats your Instagram so I can follow you on there?


----------



## LeannePip (29 January 2018)

Thanks guys!  So glad I&#8217;ve done it now, I was really apprehensive even though I&#8217;m doing it mainly for me, it&#8217;s nice to get others feedback too &#55357;&#56835;

RO thank you, I think I&#8217;m already following you 
My instagram is &#8216;seckereventing&#8217; 

Yes, I think we can all post updates here that would be great!


----------



## timbobs (29 January 2018)

LeannePip said:



			Thanks guys!  So glad I&#8217;ve done it now, I was really apprehensive even though I&#8217;m doing it mainly for me, it&#8217;s nice to get others feedback too &#65533;&#65533;

RO thank you, I think I&#8217;m already following you 
My instagram is &#8216;seckereventing&#8217; 

Yes, I think we can all post updates here that would be great!
		
Click to expand...

Great have followed you on Instagram  I'm the_amazing_mr_ed


----------



## C1airey (29 January 2018)

Very much at the other end of spectrum, but it's a blog and it features a horse: http://chatswithbailey.blogspot.co.uk/  I set it up when he started overtaking my Facebook.

Ruby looks absolutely lovely x


----------



## Embo (29 January 2018)

Just followed the lot of you on IG 

Do love an Instagram post! Best of luck with the blog, LP! I will be following


----------



## BallyJ (29 January 2018)

Followed you on Insta


----------



## VRIN (29 January 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Love your blog and beautiful horse. What an amazing few years you have had!

And a good idea to have a thread where people who are interested can follow each others. Is the idea we post a link on this thread whenever we update? 

 I'm a lot older than you but am hoping to make the same sort of journey with my own horse of a lifetime. My blog is  in my signature.
		
Click to expand...

Read amber's blog... sometimes things are just meant to be!


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 January 2018)

VRIN said:



			Read amber's blog... sometimes things are just meant to be!
		
Click to expand...

Very true. I can't believe how it all happened tbh! Fate was smiling on me the day I met her.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 January 2018)

I'm pesky_ponies on IG.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 January 2018)

C1airey said:



			Very much at the other end of spectrum, but it's a blog and it features a horse: http://chatswithbailey.blogspot.co.uk/  I set it up when he started overtaking my Facebook.

Ruby looks absolutely lovely x
		
Click to expand...

Your blog is hilarious! (My old horse was terrified of shetlands too.)


----------



## JFTDWS (29 January 2018)

HotBloodedHighlands on facebook and IG.  Been a bit quiet on fb lately as ponies aren't doing much, and my mare isn't a highland, but things will pick up in summer.


----------



## SallyBatty (29 January 2018)

Love reading all the blogs and Bailey's one had me in hysterics.


----------



## Ahrena (29 January 2018)

Mines in my siggy. Not so much about the one eyed pony these days but still horses/eventing


----------



## iknowmyvalue (29 January 2018)

I did it! I started one too! It's here: https://eventinghenry.weebly.com/

I'm loving reading everyone elses too and I'm having an instagram following spree!


----------



## timbobs (29 January 2018)

Ahrena said:



			Mines in my siggy. Not so much about the one eyed pony these days but still horses/eventing
		
Click to expand...

I cant see a signature for you


----------



## Ahrena (29 January 2018)

Oh no I thought that was just my phone


https://jksnijder.blogspot.co.uk/

There it is


----------



## iknowmyvalue (29 January 2018)

Ahrena said:



			Oh no I thought that was just my phone


https://jksnijder.blogspot.co.uk/

There it is 

Click to expand...

Ahrena I've just looked at your blog and suddenly realised I've been following you on YouTube for YEARS, since you were first working with Lacey! Small world!


----------



## Accidental Eventer (30 January 2018)

I LOVE reading blogs and am always on the look out for new ones! I find it so interesting how everywhere does horses slightly differently depending on where you live. I also love seeing everyone's progress here even though I don't join in.

Mine is here https://theaccidentaleventer.blogspot.com.au/ 

A record of eventing in Western Australia. I can't say I have ever done much to promote it, but it is really useful to keep track of progress and goals!


----------



## nikicb (30 January 2018)

I love watching people's journeys through their blogs and follow lots of the ones mentioned above.  We are on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/CassieCamCo/ and also Instagram  https://www.instagram.com/cassie_cam_and_co/  I always find it useful to look back and see progress.    x


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 January 2018)

Have updated.
https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/01/30/peaks-troughs/


----------



## Ahrena (30 January 2018)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Ahrena I've just looked at your blog and suddenly realised I've been following you on YouTube for YEARS, since you were first working with Lacey! Small world!
		
Click to expand...

Oh lord those videos were sooooo cheesy &#128563; that wretched pony, stole my heart and put
me through hell!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (31 January 2018)

Ahrena said:



			Oh lord those videos were sooooo cheesy &#65533;&#65533; that wretched pony, stole my heart and put
me through hell!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, 12 year old me thought they were amazing  I've got some equally embarrassing ones somewhere &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## njyr (18 February 2018)

Some awesome blogs, looking forward to having a thorough read a little later.  I started mine over 3 years ago when I got my 2nd horse/pony Abbey. It's been a really rewarding experience, especially when I've had a bad day and the looked back at where we started from... 

You can find the blog here: www.horseyculture.com
We're also on Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/horseyculture/), Twitter (https://www.facebook.com/horseyculture/) and Instagram. 

Here's my post about looking back: https://horseyculture.com/2018/01/14/progression-from-then-to-now/


----------



## EmilyK (22 February 2018)

Ahh so glad I've found a group of people who are also keen bloggers, after much deliberation I've decided to carry on with my carriage-driving blog even though it's probably super boring to everyone but me. Keep an eye out for an extra follower everyone!

https://carriagedrivingblog.wordpress.com/

It's super cheesy soz


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 February 2018)

New blog post up.

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/02/27/the-fragility-of-confidence/


----------



## LeannePip (14 March 2018)

Away training with work so finally have the time to put another one together!  I'd hoped this one would show our first event and i'd also have our first product review to put up but unfortunately it was cancelled so we have neither!
https://ramblingaboutruby.weebly.com/the-ramblings

But it does mean i now have time to catch up on all your blogs!


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 March 2018)

LeannePip said:



			Away training with work so finally have the time to put another one together!  I'd hoped this one would show our first event and i'd also have our first product review to put up but unfortunately it was cancelled so we have neither!
https://ramblingaboutruby.weebly.com/the-ramblings

But it does mean i now have time to catch up on all your blogs!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you missed out on Tweseldown. Good luck at Goring. 31st March I assume you mean!


----------



## LeannePip (14 March 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Sorry you missed out on Tweseldown. Good luck at Goring. 31st March I assume you mean!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! yes thank you - just changed it!


----------



## DabDab (14 March 2018)

Amazing, your writing is great LP.

Fingers crossed for goring


----------



## DabDab (14 March 2018)

EmilyK said:



			Ahh so glad I've found a group of people who are also keen bloggers, after much deliberation I've decided to carry on with my carriage-driving blog even though it's probably super boring to everyone but me. Keep an eye out for an extra follower everyone!

https://carriagedrivingblog.wordpress.com/

It's super cheesy soz
		
Click to expand...

Ooo, love a carriage driving blog, so interesting


----------



## coss (14 March 2018)

Love reading updates from people. I am someone of very few words (mostly) - links in sig


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 March 2018)

New blog post up

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/03/16/the-return-of-angelic-amber/


----------



## DabDab (16 March 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			New blog post up

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/03/16/the-return-of-angelic-amber/

Click to expand...

Oh lovely Amber - I could watch video of her all day, she has such a beautiful type of movement. Your comment about riding the horse underneath you is so true. It's that old analogy of a sculptor chiselling a statue out of stone... Of course they know what they want it to look like in the whole, but there focus has to be on the detail of each small part they work on.


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 March 2018)

DabDab said:



			Oh lovely Amber - I could watch video of her all day, she has such a beautiful type of movement. Your comment about riding the horse underneath you is so true. It's that old analogy of a sculptor chiselling a statue out of stone... Of course they know what they want it to look like in the whole, but there focus has to be on the detail of each small part they work on.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she was really easy to ride that day and felt fab. Long may it last!! I love the sculpture analogy. Not heard that before.


----------



## scats (16 March 2018)

My latest is on the Your Horse website and my own website (in my signature) if anyone wants to see what we are up to.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 April 2018)

scats said:



			My latest is on the Your Horse website and my own website (in my signature) if anyone wants to see what we are up to.
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting blog on rehab. Lots to think about there.... My RI says I give away contact and 'abandon' Amber so that was very useful to read. Thank-you!

Good luck with them both.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 April 2018)

New post up:

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/04/05/chasing-rainbows/


----------



## J_sarahd (7 April 2018)

My blog is maxthewelshie.blogspot.co.uk

It'll have more content when we start getting out and about this summer, but so far it tracks our progress in our jumping mainly.


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 May 2018)

New blog post up: Musings on jump camp at Somerford....

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/05/11/jump-camp/


----------



## DabDab (11 May 2018)

Great update... Please don't send her to that trainer! That was a perfectly ghastly thing to say to someone on the back of a one off lesson 

Amber definitely has something very special about her and I'm a massive fan, but the absolute priority is that she is happy, with competition refinement a secondary concern. What I love about your pics and videos is that she always seems so joyful


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 May 2018)

DabDab said:



			What I love about your pics and videos is that she always seems so joyful
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely thing to say! I do think she loves her work. We have fun!


----------



## Northern (12 May 2018)

Loved reading your recent blog posts Ambers Echo. I disagree with the sending her away comment too. Training sessions like you describe are often part and parcel of green horse education, and you can often learn a great deal about your horse and yourself from them. As long as you still feel comfortable and (relatively!) safe riding her when she has her spats, you will become a better partnership and learn to deal with these situations as they arise. Keep plugging on and you will be a better rider for it


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 May 2018)

Northern said:



			Loved reading your recent blog posts Ambers Echo. I disagree with the sending her away comment too. Training sessions like you describe are often part and parcel of green horse education, and you can often learn a great deal about your horse and yourself from them. As long as you still feel comfortable and (relatively!) safe riding her when she has her spats, you will become a better partnership and learn to deal with these situations as they arise. Keep plugging on and you will be a better rider for it 

Click to expand...

Thanks Northern! For some reason I was not notified that you had replied so only just seen this. I have not sent her anywhere and don't plan to at the moment.


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 May 2018)

New blog post up:

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/05/22/living-the-dream/


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 June 2018)

And another one! Birthday blog..... And how better to spend it than jumping my lovely horse.
Come on bloggers I need blogs ot read!!

themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/06/20/happy-birthday-jumperversary/


----------



## Bexx (21 June 2018)

I've just followed all of you on instagram. Mine is MissRMann if anyone wants you follow back &#128522;


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 August 2018)

New blog post up. Anyone else?? I love reading them.

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/08/02/and-now-for-something-completely-different/


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 October 2018)

Another new blog post. This old thread took some finding!!

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/09/24/the-end-of-my-first-be-season/


----------



## rosiesowner (16 November 2018)

Hi everyone... This thread has been dead for a while and I know it's not halloween so might not be the time to bring a zombie thread back up, BUT i was wondering if anyone would care to have a look at my new instagram venture:

Instagram: @bodypositiveequestrians

it's an idea i had in the shower and the website like is pretty rubbishy right now but i'm going to ask my super techno website building wiz bloke to help me jazz it up.

I love body positive/mental wellbeing accounts but noticed there was a gap for them in the equestrian world. I love messing around on photoshop and designing. Please have a look


----------



## vam (16 November 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			Hi everyone... This thread has been dead for a while and I know it's not halloween so might not be the time to bring a zombie thread back up, BUT i was wondering if anyone would care to have a look at my new instagram venture:

Instagram: @bodypositiveequestrians

it's an idea i had in the shower and the website like is pretty rubbishy right now but i'm going to ask my super techno website building wiz bloke to help me jazz it up.

I love body positive/mental wellbeing accounts but noticed there was a gap for them in the equestrian world. I love messing around on photoshop and designing. Please have a look 

Click to expand...

Just been and followed. My own issues and self doubt mostly revolve around riding but body hang ups creep in there too. I think they do for all of us. I don't measure myself against famous people but subconsciously do with other riders. 
Funny thing the brain....


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 November 2018)

Bexx said:



			I've just followed all of you on instagram. Mine is MissRMann if anyone wants you follow back &#128522;
		
Click to expand...

Have requested. I'm Pesky_Ponies so you know who has asked to follow.

New blog post up: 
https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/11/17/everyday-blessings/


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 December 2018)

Aaaand another one. 

themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2018/12/29/fake-it-till-you-make-it/

Anyone else keeping their blogs going?


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 April 2019)

I've blogged a couple more times since December if anyone is still reading!

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2019/04/09/keeping-it-real/


----------



## TPO (9 April 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			I've blogged a couple more times since December if anyone is still reading!

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2019/04/09/keeping-it-real/

Click to expand...

I am! Another great post and definitely a sentiment that needs to be shared! Thanks to this thread I can instastalk you as well as follow the blog now


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 April 2019)

New post up

https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2019/04/29/highs-and-lows-and-highs/


----------



## Accidental Eventer (14 May 2019)

As requested, I have a new blog post up  

https://theaccidentaleventer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 May 2019)

New blog post up - https://themarewhonoonewanted.wordpress.com/2019/05/21/help-i-have-no-brakes/ 

AE - still can't see a follow button for yours!


----------

